# France Municipal sites Tomtom POI and Autoroute downlaod



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cant find any reference to this download on the forum so if you want all the French Municipal sites for your tomtom.....

http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2011/06/municipal-campsites-france-beyond-gps/

Note to mods.....

_Could this be added to the download section ???_


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one thanks

will add them to the collection


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

[Just what I've been looking for, thanks a lot.
Gary


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Good find 

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Didn't zebedee spring up post about it? tsk - not that I saw :roll: :wink:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Will watch the downloads section with interest. I have had one waiting for Nuke to approve for two weeks now. I know they have moved but he is not even picking up PMs to him from my outbox.


----------

